# Christ or christianity?



## matt79brown (Jan 5, 2018)

I work in a cultural and religious melting pot, with people from all over. Some of the people I work with  are Jews, Messianic Jews, Muslims, Buddhist, Catholics and every Protestant denomination imaginable. While the nature of our work is not spiritual there are however conversations that arise during the day. Some have certain times they pray, some have dietary laws they follow and so on. Myself being raised a heathen CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored raiser in the bible belted south, found my new work atmosphere being much different than what I was use to. Where I come from everyone is Baptist, even if there not. Several years ago I embraced Jesus Christ as Lord and Savior. In doing so I began to study in depth the character of this Jesus. My findings still amaze me. No other person in all of literature displays the kindness, compassion, mercy and patience with his fellow human. As for me, I'll follow Jesus. 2 Timothy 2:23-25 "But avoid foolish & ignorant disputes, knowing that they generate strife. And a servant of the Lord must not quarrel but be gentle to all, able to teach, patient, in humility correcting those who are in opposition, if God perhaps will grant them repentance, so they may know the truth."


----------



## marketgunner (Jan 5, 2018)

how did you "embrace Jesus Christ"? 
Did you repent and now accept Him as your Only Savior?  not even your own merit?


You should be of Christ only .  But we are not allowed to grow where God plants us and be a light to your world.
That makes you choose Christ over denominations and religion.


----------



## matt79brown (Jan 5, 2018)

Not sure I understand your question/statement. I trust in the finished work of Jesus Christ to completely remove my sins and to give me the strength to deal with the trials and temptations that life throws at me. I greatly regret the wasted life of sin that I lived in for so long. I turned from a life of adultery, drug and alcohol abuse, lying, stealing, blaspheming and many more.  He has restored my broken life, marriage and career. He gets all the glory! I messed up everything I ever touched until I put my trust in Him. I have no merit. Simply a beggar at the feet of a King. The King. The Way, The Truth, The Life. I now simply want to follow His teachings, His example of how to treat my neighbor rather than jumping on political, cultural, or religious bandwagons. I'm bought and paid for by the blood of Jesus Christ. Him only will I endorse.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 5, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Not sure I understand your question/statement. I trust in the finished work of Jesus Christ to completely remove my sins and to give me the strength to deal with the trials and temptations that life throws at me. I greatly regret the wasted life of sin that I lived in for so long. I turned from a life of adultery, drug and alcohol abuse, lying, stealing, blaspheming and many more.  He has restored my broken life, marriage and career. He gets all the glory! I messed up everything I ever touched until I put my trust in Him. I have no merit. Simply a beggar at the feet of a King. The King. The Way, The Truth, The Life. I now simply want to follow His teachings, His example of how to treat my neighbor rather than jumping on political, cultural, or religious bandwagons. I'm bought and paid for by the blood of Jesus Christ. Him only will I endorse.


Thanks for sharing. I always say "just one beggar telling another where I found bread"


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 5, 2018)

Your OP is "Christ or Christianity" in the workplace. I'd stick to a Christ mentality, more personal than a corporate "Christianity" . Believe it or not, Christianity is not respected as being morally superior as we like to think. Just as many broken marriages, just as many awol kids, just as many who are worldly, etc. Sadly, corporately, we are not a shinning light on a hill..... but you can be. Just be careful you don't blind anybody


----------



## marketgunner (Jan 5, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Not sure I understand your question/statement. I trust in the finished work of Jesus Christ to completely remove my sins and to give me the strength to deal with the trials and temptations that life throws at me. I greatly regret the wasted life of sin that I lived in for so long. I turned from a life of adultery, drug and alcohol abuse, lying, stealing, blaspheming and many more.  He has restored my broken life, marriage and career. He gets all the glory! I messed up everything I ever touched until I put my trust in Him. I have no merit. Simply a beggar at the feet of a King. The King. The Way, The Truth, The Life. I now simply want to follow His teachings, His example of how to treat my neighbor rather than jumping on political, cultural, or religious bandwagons. I'm bought and paid for by the blood of Jesus Christ. Him only will I endorse.



You answered your question, Follow the King not the subjects.  Do not be mislead by man. The King will direct you to those you should associate


----------



## matt79brown (Jan 5, 2018)

Amen.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 5, 2018)

I think you'll see that those people you work with understand their salvation comes from within while yours comes from someone far greater than they can ever imagine.

It's good to see one living a more righteous life but even within that as far a man is concerned, you'll never satisfy man. Man will always judge you, see you as not quite good enough. No matter how righteous you live, man will still seek out your faults. Sad, but true. I hate it.

Like 1gr8bldr said Christianity is not respected as being morally superior. Hindus are pretty good at it as well, even Atheist.
God's good rain falls on all of us and so does his trials and tribulations. 

That's why we can't use that as a measure. Man loves to use use it as a measure. God not so much.

Good advice from builder, Individually. Individually we can shine. I think that's why people say Christ and not Christianity or Christ and not religion.
Hard to explain. It's not about boasting. Not about pride. Definitely not about you. So if you can shine in a way to show Christ and not yourself, well maybe you've mastered it. Not an easy task. I'm not quite there yet myself.
Easier to say than do so to do.


----------



## matt79brown (Jan 6, 2018)

Yes Artfuldodger. Easier said than done. Only thing I've mastered is knowing that i am in constant need of His grace and His word. I seem to do much better when I trust, than when I try.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 6, 2018)

I think that perhaps the definition of Christianity, especially in opposition to Jesus is somewhat idiosyncratic. I suspect that you are somewhat frustrated in your sharing of the Good News by the hodge podge of denominations, histories and doctrines within generic Christianity when it comes to people who know nothing of it or are bigots or even haters within it. This is understandable.

In my case I have learned that Jesus, God the Father and the Holy Spirit can  and do minister to individuals no matter what an organization's ideals and ideas are.  Nor does it depend on  the pastors or elders in my experience. It depends on humble souls seeking Jesus, God and the witness from the Holy Spirit in their lives. I depends on souls acting from their gifts and not exceeding them!

Although I cleave to one denomination as my church home, I have worshiped with many others in assemblies other than my own. I have witnessed God ministering in all and good people in all. I also in my experience have met people who decided to strike out on their own with Jesus with great confidence. To my chagrin the most zealous of them in my life at least, ended up more frustrated, depressed and in the end unbelievers! 

For me Jesus without His church ( the present body of Christ through its members) in my life is most likely  as Jesus would be without scripture for many.

I personally trust God that He is feeding his people not only with scripture but with the love that is within and for His church.

But I understand where your at...


----------



## Spineyman (Jan 6, 2018)

I am not pushing one denomination over another, But what I am saying is Jesus Christ Himself said. I will build my church and the gates of CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored shall not prevail against it. He also said do not forsake the assembling of yourselves together. That believe it or not is an imperative not and optional thing. So in saying that I want to encourage you to find a Bible believing Church and become a member where Christ can bind you together with chords that can not be broken.

Ephesians 4:11-16 

11 And He Himself gave some to be apostles, some prophets, some evangelists, and some pastors and teachers, 12 for the equipping of the saints for the work of ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ, 13 till we all come to the unity of the faith and of the knowledge of the Son of God, to a perfect man, to the measure of the stature of the fullness of Christ; 14 that we should no longer be children, tossed to and fro and carried about with every wind of doctrine, by the trickery of men, in the cunning craftiness of deceitful plotting, 15 but, speaking the truth in love, may grow up in all things into Him who is the head—Christ— 16 from whom the whole body, joined and knit together by what every joint supplies, according to the effective working by which every part does its share, causes growth of the body for the edifying of itself in love.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 6, 2018)

Spineyman said:


> I am not pushing one denomination over another, But what I am saying is Jesus Christ Himself said. I will build my church and the gates of CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored shall not prevail against it. He also said do not forsake the assembling of yourselves together. That believe it or not is an imperative not and optional thing. So in saying that I want to encourage you to find a Bible believing Church and become a member where Christ can bind you together with chords that can not be broken.
> 
> Ephesians 4:11-16
> 
> 11 And He Himself gave some to be apostles, some prophets, some evangelists, and some pastors and teachers, 12 for the equipping of the saints for the work of ministry, for the edifying of the body of Christ, 13 till we all come to the unity of the faith and of the knowledge of the Son of God, to a perfect man, to the measure of the stature of the fullness of Christ; 14 that we should no longer be children, tossed to and fro and carried about with every wind of doctrine, by the trickery of men, in the cunning craftiness of deceitful plotting, 15 but, speaking the truth in love, may grow up in all things into Him who is the head—Christ— 16 from whom the whole body, joined and knit together by what every joint supplies, according to the effective working by which every part does its share, causes growth of the body for the edifying of itself in love.



Are there"churches" that are not bible believing?


----------



## Spineyman (Jan 6, 2018)

gordon 2 said:


> Are there"churches" that are not bible believing?



You better believe there are. There are also some that twist scripture to fit their own narrative, rather than context. there are also some that just tell stories. You need one that is rooted and grounder in the Word of God, who is not afraid to call sin, sin and preach it like it was meant to be preached.

This was of course Timothy's day but it still holds true today as well.Men will not be able to endure sound doctrine.....
2 Timothy 4:2-4 

2 Preach the word! Be ready in season and out of season. Convince, rebuke, exhort, with all longsuffering and teaching. 3 For the time will come when they will not endure sound doctrine, but according to their own desires, because they have itching ears, they will heap up for themselves teachers; 4 and they will turn their ears away from the truth, and be turned aside to fables.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 6, 2018)

Spineyman said:


> You better believe there are. There are also some that twist scripture to fit their own narrative, rather than context. there are also some that just tell stories. You need one that is rooted and grounder in the Word of God, who is not afraid to call sin, sin and preach it like it was meant to be preached.
> 
> This was of course Timothy's day but it still holds true today as well.Men will not be able to endure sound doctrine.....
> 2 Timothy 4:2-4
> ...




Yea. I think this is what matt is talking about. I figure he would perhaps think, "what makes you so sure you and your kind have endured sound doctrine to make you a "real" bible believer" and others not? ( No need to answer bros.)


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 6, 2018)

gordon 2 said:


> Yea. I think this is what matt is talking about. I figure he would perhaps think, "what makes you so sure you and your kind have endured sound doctrine to make you a "real" bible believer" and others not? ( No need to answer bros.)



No answer but I got to at least give an Amen! I think that Matt is a smart feller.
I think perhaps you have felt the power as well!

"No boxes"


----------



## gordon 2 (Jan 6, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> No answer but I got to at least give an Amen! I think that Matt is a smart feller.
> I think perhaps you have felt the power as well!
> 
> "No boxes"



Well I'm with Spineyman in that an assembly does not have to be a box, and rather a help with a way out of the boxes of the world. I think we all need some kind of human walk in faith authority over us-- and fellowship within the church provides for this. The bible is clear that the apostles did not walk alone with the example they intimately knew which was Christ alone, but also held council with  each other... ( Paul's ministry is a plain example of this.)


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 6, 2018)

gordon 2 said:


> Well I'm with Spineyman in that an assembly does not have to be a box, and rather a help with a way out of the boxes of the world. I think we all need some kind of human walk in faith authority over us-- and fellowship within the church provides for this. The bible is clear that the apostles did not walk alone with the example they intimately knew which was Christ alone, but also held council with  each other... ( Paul's ministry is a plain example of this.)



If the box is the Bible and the Church is in the Box, then for sure!


----------



## matt79brown (Jan 7, 2018)

Jesus prayed for His immediate disciples & those that would later come to believe in Him through their word in the 17th chapter of John. His main concern was that they (we) would all be as one. Paul later talked about the body (church) having many parts with different functions but working together for the good of the whole. Each one brings something different to the table. Each one is at a different point in their growth. When I focus on Jesus and His love for the brethren, then all of my dividing, personal convictions take a back seat to the things that really matter. It's not for me to figure out whose ''in'' and whose ''out''. My part is to be kind, encourage, admonish, teach and above all love those that claim the name of Christ. In a world of religious confusion 
 and discord, it's nice to know that there is but one true God.


----------



## Israel (Jan 8, 2018)

matt79brown said:


> Jesus prayed for His immediate disciples & those that would later come to believe in Him through their word in the 17th chapter of John. His main concern was that they (we) would all be as one. Paul later talked about the body (church) having many parts with different functions but working together for the good of the whole. Each one brings something different to the table. Each one is at a different point in their growth. When I focus on Jesus and His love for the brethren, then all of my dividing, personal convictions take a back seat to the things that really matter. It's not for me to figure out whose ''in'' and whose ''out''. My part is to be kind, encourage, admonish, teach and above all love those that claim the name of Christ. In a world of religious confusion
> and discord, it's nice to know that there is but one true God.



And that is our only confidence, no?

A true God. Even when and if we are shown liars, mistaken, having made false assumptions, shown subject to vanity and sin in whatever matter it has been revealed and needing of repentance, that the God who is true...remains true.


----------

